# Free Golden on SF craigslist...



## kwhit

Free Golden Retriever looking for a good home

I already emailed NORCAL about this girl but thought I'd put in on here in case anyone was looking...


----------



## kwhit

I just heard back from NORCAL and they're forwarding the ad to their area coordinator where the dog is located. I hope they can get her...


----------



## Karen519

*Khwit*

Khwit

Glad you emld. them and praying they can save her!!


Free Golden Retriever looking for a good home (san jose south)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-10-18, 10:13AM PDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Free Golden Retriever looking for a good home

Hi I have a 1 year old (just turned 1 on sept. 27) Golden Retriever that needs a new home.

Her name is Bella 
The reason why I'm looking to get her a new home is because i no longer live in a house and i can't keep her in my apartment
she's staying with a family friend but until i find her new owners 
She has all her shots i can get a copy of her record if you'd like .

I Do Not want any money for her, cause to me she doesn't have a price tag. All i want is for her to go to a Good Home,
somewhere where she can stay long term and would be well taken care of. 
She's very playful i still consider her my puppy. She's great with kids. i have little nieces, brother, and sister that spend all day chasing her around trying to ride her.
but gets a little shy with adults she doesn't know. 

Gets a long well with any size dog. she's not aggressive towards others. 

Habits;
She is very nosy and likes to sniff random people when i walk her, most don't mind and end up petting her but,
I have run into people that get scared and shove her away, then she gets scared of them which makes her bark. 
( Will not try to bite or harm them )

she likes to dig a little hole and hid her bones.
she usually just has one she doesn't go all over the backyard.

other than that shes a great dog, 
if you'd like more information give me a call or text at (408)931-2370 -Eduardo 
thank you


----------



## OutWest

Well I'm an idiot, but I just texted Eduardo saying I'm interested. :doh::doh::doh:

She sounds like she'd be a good fit for playmate for Tucker. 

Before I saw the thread I had NO PLANS to add another dog. So that's why I'm an idiot. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2

OutWest said:


> Well I'm an idiot, but I just texted Eduardo saying I'm interested. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> She sounds like she'd be a good fit for playmate for Tucker.
> 
> Before I saw the thread I had NO PLANS to add another dog. So that's why I'm an idiot. :doh::doh::doh:


I LOVE a good idiot!!!!! 

SO Hoping it works out for you! Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## OutWest

So, I talked to him and we're going to meet on Saturday to introduce Tucker and Bella and see if they like each other. 

I'm an idiot!!! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Vhuynh2

This is really exciting!!!


----------



## kwhit

Wagners Mom said:


> SO Hoping it works out for you! Please keep us posted!!!


I definitely agree to please keep us posted. She sounds like a reallly sweet dog. 

Edited to add: Just read your last post. Yay! Hope they get along!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

OutWest said:


> So, I talked to him and we're going to meet on Saturday to introduce Tucker and Bella and see if they like each other.
> 
> I'm an idiot!!! :doh::doh::doh:


Ha ha ha! Hope it works out!


----------



## Golden999

I hope this will be received in the spirit it's intended, but I think sometimes referring craiglist posts to rescues may work against what you all are trying to accomplish.

I scoured craiglists for months looking for a golden before I got my dog a few years ago. Goldens rarely came up and, when they did, were scooped up immediately (Possibly by rescues?). Once in a rescue, these goldens became prohibitively expensive for me and weighed down with too many contractual conditions, and a level of scrutiny I didn't really like as a relatively shy private person who's often misjudged. So, I got my dog from one of those backyard breeders you all hate instead. 

So, what I'm saying here is that maybe you want to give those ads a week or two to find someone who wants to adopt but can't afford the usual fees before you ask an overcrowded rescue to take them in- which leaves that particular dog without a home longer, and leads the people who are looking on craigslist to patronize backyard breeders instead. Might be that there's someone looking on craiglist who would love to give this girl a great home right away, but will eventually turn to a backyard breeder instead if these opportunities all disappear.

Glad in this case, it worked out that someone here wanted her. And I wish you the best! Just saying, for the future, referring to a rescue may not be the _first_ thing to do with a posting like that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I completely disagree with the above post. I don't see any reason to not refer a dog to rescue..... that is the opposite of what you say if the welfare of the dog is your primary concern.

Fingers crossed either OutWest or the NorCal rescue get this lovely girl!


----------



## kwhit

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I completely disagree with the above post. I don't see any reason to not refer a dog to rescue..... *that is the opposite of what you say if the welfare of the dog is your primary concern*.
> 
> Fingers crossed either OutWest or the NorCal rescue get this lovely girl!


----------



## Max's Dad

Hope everything works out!


----------



## kwhit

Golden999 said:


> Once in a rescue, these goldens became *prohibitively expensive for me*...*can't afford* the usual fees...


Okay...let me try to explain something to you. Feel free to ask questions if you don't "get it".

1+1=2, 2+2=4, 4+4=8 and so on and so on and so on. It's called _saving u__p_.  You'll end up with more at the end if there is no subtraction involved during the process. It works with many, many things and one of those things is money. I know the formula works because I've used it. And if I can do it, anyone can.

Yes, I'm patronizing you. It's just that whenever I hear/read the words "can't afford", all I hear is an excuse. You are excusing your choice, (*YOUR CHOICE*), of buying from a BYB on not being able to afford a dog from a more reputable source and trying to blame other people for that choice. Totally ridiculous. Gets very old, very fast. You wanted a dog and chose the path of least resistance. Own up...


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Golden999 said:


> I hope this will be received in the spirit it's intended, but I think sometimes referring craiglist posts to rescues may work against what you all are trying to accomplish.
> 
> I scoured craiglists for months looking for a golden before I got my dog a few years ago. Goldens rarely came up and, when they did, were scooped up immediately (Possibly by rescues?). Once in a rescue, these goldens became prohibitively expensive for me and weighed down with too many contractual conditions, and a level of scrutiny I didn't really like as a relatively shy private person who's often misjudged. So, I got my dog from one of those backyard breeders you all hate instead.
> 
> So, what I'm saying here is that maybe you want to give those ads a week or two to find someone who wants to adopt but can't afford the usual fees before you ask an overcrowded rescue to take them in- which leaves that particular dog without a home longer, and leads the people who are looking on craigslist to patronize backyard breeders instead. Might be that there's someone looking on craiglist who would love to give this girl a great home right away, but will eventually turn to a backyard breeder instead if these opportunities all disappear.
> 
> Glad in this case, it worked out that someone here wanted her. And I wish you the best! Just saying, for the future, referring to a rescue may not be the _first_ thing to do with a posting like that.


Considering a lot of folks stalk craigslist looking for free (good natured) dogs to use for bait dogs or other miserable things--I think it's absolutely a rescue. 

Also, I work with our local Golden Rescue and I also watch Craigslist for goldens and jump at any opportunity to take them in our program, instead of risking the kind of home they may end up in. Yes, we charge on average $250-350 for our dogs. BUT, we take them immediately to our vet. We test them for heartworms (and treat if positive), we spay/neuter them if not done, we bring them up to date on shots and we treat any medical conditions they may have. 

Our rescue just took in a dog from a shelter a few months ago--puppy mill momma. She spent TWO months living at our vet because her health was so poor. Her vet bills alone are over $6,000. For ONE dog. Now she is healthy enough to be in a foster home, but her mental therapy will take months, if not years--maybe forever and she is still being treated for her physical issues, as well. That $250 adoption fee doesn't come close to getting back the money we put into MOST of our dogs. Never will. 

The most important thing is though, we match the dog with the right family, to hopefully prevent that dog ending up on CL again, or worse, in a shelter. Yes, we interview families, yes we go visit their homes and yes we check references--but it's because what we do is all about the welfare of the dog--for it's life. 

At least for our $250-350 adoption fee, you get a healthy dog--or you know upfront their issues and that adoption fee goes right back into helping the next one. Not to the backyard breeders next case of beer or bottle of tequilia or whatever other guilty pleasures they may have.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

OutWest said:


> So, I talked to him and we're going to meet on Saturday to introduce Tucker and Bella and see if they like each other.
> 
> I'm an idiot!!! :doh::doh::doh:


Idiot is so harsh. I much prefer sucker.  And I mean this in the best way.

Hey, sometimes we don't go "looking" for what is meant to be--it finds us--which is how we know it's meant to be. I do hope it works out because I feel like I "know" you from here and this will be one lucky dog. Please don't forget to keep us posted...and if you need a nudge forward, I can help with that too. No willpower here and I am a HORRIBLE enabler.


----------



## OutWest

Update
Told DD about Bella when I picked her up at school. She thinks it's meant to be. 

I went to CL to show her the pics and the listing was gone! I panicked and wrote the guy. He sent me the pics and said he'd taken it down b/c he thinks we're probably the right people to take her. So it sounds like she's ours if the meet and greet goes well. I'm beyond excited! Still can't believe we are even considering this! 
 :doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Thank you Wagners Mom for your thoughtful insight. Hopefully you've enlightened more than just a few people!

OutWest it sounds like it was meant to be...I'm pulling for you big time!!!

Pete


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This sure makes me ! I really hope the meet & great goes well. You'll definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Good luck and pics are required! Thanks for taking her!


----------



## vcm5

I am so excited!!! I can't wait to see pictures and to hear all about it!! Good luck!


----------



## Capt Jack

If your an idiot so am I & yes both my dogs are CL "rescues" & if you'd have met Sweetie the day I picked her up you could not have disputed the fact that she is a rescue.Jack was alot younger & had no problems but never would have had the life a Golden deserves.Good LUCK I hope it all works out.I"m so excited for you!!!I know exactly how you feel & how you'll feel when you bring her home tomarrow.It's only been two weeks & I still look at Sweetie & say "I can't believe my luck!!!"


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

OUTWEST

I agree with your DD-it was meant to be!
Can't wait to hear about your meeting!
Try to get any vet & microchip records they have on her.


----------



## Golden999

kwhit said:


> Okay...let me try to explain something to you. Feel free to ask questions if you don't "get it".
> 
> 1+1=2, 2+2=4, 4+4=8 and so on and so on and so on. It's called _saving u__p_.  You'll end up with more at the end if there is no subtraction involved during the process. It works with many, many things and one of those things is money. I know the formula works because I've used it. And if I can do it, anyone can.
> 
> Yes, I'm patronizing you. It's just that whenever I hear/read the words "can't afford", all I hear is an excuse. You are excusing your choice, (*YOUR CHOICE*), of buying from a BYB on not being able to afford a dog from a more reputable source and trying to blame other people for that choice. Totally ridiculous. Gets very old, very fast. You wanted a dog and chose the path of least resistance. Own up...


Hey, you there working as a McDonald's frier, interested in living in a really nice house in the suburbs? Save up. It'll take a few decades, and you'll have to give up your apartment and live in a cardboard box in the meantime, but it'll be totally worth it!

See what I did there?

Some people have constitutional difficulty saving, and generally the poorer you are, the more aggravated that difficulty becomes, since one is scuffling enough month to pay for basic necessities and is leading a tough life where basic luxuries are extremely tempting. You can choose not accept that or bash people, but it's true for a lot of folks, and you calling them names isn't going to change it. Many of them would still make great dog owners.

I personally didn't mind buying from a backyard breeder, but I do mind people who try to make dog ownership more difficult for folks like me by eliminating backyard breeders and steering all inexpensive or free dogs towards rescues without providing inexpensive alternatives (If they want to eliminate backyard breeders and replace them with better breeders who offer the same prices and the same lack of strings, fine, but that's not what their goal is). It's an active attempt (whatever the motivations) to make life more difficult for a certain class of people, and I resent it.



Wagners Mom said:


> Considering a lot of folks stalk craigslist looking for free (good natured) dogs to use for bait dogs or other miserable things


And a lot of folks stalking craiglists looking for free good natured dogs to take into their homes and provide some mutual companionship and go for walks and adventures together. Probably more folks like that than folks like you describe.



> Also, I work with our local Golden Rescue and I also watch Craigslist for goldens and jump at any opportunity to take them in our program, instead of risking the kind of home they may end up in. Yes, we charge on average $250-350 for our dogs. BUT, we take them immediately to our vet. We test them for heartworms (and treat if positive), we spay/neuter them if not done, we bring them up to date on shots and we treat any medical conditions they may have.


Your rescue is less expensive than rescues in my area. Good for you guys on that note. Still, not a perfect solution for many, and more expensive than the free dog someone was trying to offer and a rescue might get in the middle of with a fee. Remember, it's not only the fee itself, but then the person has to go out and get dog supplies, probably have their own veterinarian look at him even if a rescue provides some care to make sure they have independent verification that they were sold a healthy dog, get any vaccines the rescue may not have provided, food, water, heatguard, flee and tick, etc.. Sometimes that free dog can be what enables an owner to do all that stuff financially.

And some folks have an innate distrust of rescues and their contracts. After hearing about the commando raid a rescue staged to "re-patriot" the family pet of a friend's in-laws because he was left out in in a fenced in suburb yard on a breezy slight overcast 70 degree day for less than two hours with a shaded tree and water, I can't imagine signing a contract for anything that might have such a "gotcha" clause. These folks were absolutely devastated, they loved that dog, and were great dog owners. Personally, I don't have a situation where I'd feel safe leaving my dog alone outside for even a few minutes, so I never do, but I think it's a dog owner's call- especially if they live in a nice area with high fences and the weather and provide water and shade.

There are a lot of rescue conditions that take away too much freedom from dog owners or leave a lot of room for interpretation that could mean a clause that a dog owners thinks means "x" really means "y". Common stuff like, hey, I'd rather leave my dog to some relatives he knows and visits each week if I die, versus having him go to a rescue or a breeder would be out of my hands given most rescues' terms and conditions. Many dictate stuff down to the food a dog can eat, etc.. Some rescues would rule me out for living in an apartment, or try to take my dog (were he a rescue dog) if I ever had to move to an apartment without a yard (I have a small shared one now). Some might not like my housekeeping or demand a lot of references (and I don't have a lot of friends). Who knows. There's just too much going on there. If I buy a dog, he's mine to care for and make decisions for- I don't want anyone else deciding what's best for him.

Part of the reason a lot of people get dogs is to have an nonjudgmental friend because they have trouble getting along with people sometimes. Those type of people aren't likely to want to go through a judgmental rescue review of their whole lives and an interview process where they have to impress people to get said dog.



> Our rescue just took in a dog from a shelter a few months ago--puppy mill momma. She spent TWO months living at our vet because her health was so poor. Her vet bills alone are over $6,000. For ONE dog. Now she is healthy enough to be in a foster home, but her mental therapy will take months, if not years--maybe forever and she is still being treated for her physical issues, as well. That $250 adoption fee doesn't come close to getting back the money we put into MOST of our dogs. Never will.


Maybe in that situation, a rescue was the right call for that dog. I'm not saying rescues shouldn't exist, or dogs should never be referred to them.

I'm just saying in a situation here like this craiglist posting, where there is this presumably healthy well-mannered suburban pet dog being offered, that might be perfect for someone who could take her tomorrow. A rescue might just be getting in the way there. It's not the same as rehabilitating a sickly unsocialized puppy mill momma, which the average guy or gal looking to adopt a dog might not be able to do.



> At least for our $250-350 adoption fee, you get a healthy dog--or you know upfront their issues and that adoption fee goes right back into helping the next one. Not to the backyard breeders next case of beer or bottle of tequilia or whatever other guilty pleasures they may have.


Well, in this case (The ad the thread is about), the cost of the dog was free, so no one is buying beer with the proceeds.  Though, personally, I like beer, and if the folks bought beer with the fee I paid for my puppy years ago, good for them. Doesn't bother me. Though, they didn't seem like the type of folks who'd want $300 worth of beer.  The seemed like a very nice high-class family- really nice neighborhood, seemed to really love their dogs, etc..


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Golden999 said:


> .
> 
> I personally didn't mind buying from a backyard breeder, but I do mind people who try to make dog ownership more difficult for folks like me by eliminating backyard breeders and steering all inexpensive or free dogs towards rescues without providing inexpensive alternatives. It's an active attempt (whatever the motivations) to make life more difficult for a certain class of people, and I resent it.
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of folks stalking craiglists looking for free good natured dogs to take into their homes and provide some mutual companionship and go for walks and adventures together. Probably more folks like that than folks like you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> Your rescue is less expensive than rescues in my area. Good for you guys on that note. Still, not a perfect solution for many, and more expensive than the free dog someone was trying to offer and a rescue might get in the middle of with a fee. Remember, it's not only the fee itself, but then the person has to go out and get dog supplies, probably have their own veterinarian look at him even if a rescue provides some care to make sure they have independent verification that they were sold a healthy dog, get any vaccines the rescue may not have provided, food, water, heatguard, flee and tick, etc.. Sometimes that free dog can be what enables an owner to do all that stuff financially.
> 
> And some folks have an innate distrust of rescues and their contracts. After hearing about the commando raid a rescue staged to "re-patriot" the family pet of a friend's in-laws because he was left out in in a fenced in suburb yard on a breezy slight overcast 70 degree day for less than two hours with a shaded free and water, I can't imagine signing a contract for anything that might have such a "gotcha" clause. These folks were absolutely devastated, they loved that dog, and were great dog owners. Personally, I don't have a situation where I'd feel safe leaving my dog alone outside for even a few minutes, so I never do, but I think it's a dog owner's call- especially if they live in a nice area with high fences and the weather and provide water and shade.
> 
> There are a lot of rescue conditions that take away too much freedom from dog owners or leave a lot of room for interpretation that could mean a clause that a dog owners thinks means "x" really means "y". Common stuff like, hey, I'd rather leave my dog to some relatives he knows and visits each week if I die, versus having him go to a rescue or a breeder would be out of my hands given most rescues' terms and conditions. Many dictate stuff down to the food a dog can eat, etc.. Some rescues would rule me out for living in an apartment, or try to take my dog (were he a rescue dog) if I ever had to move to an apartment without a yard (I have a small shared one now). Some might not like my housekeeping or demand a lot of references (and I don't have a lot of friends). Who knows. There's just too much going on there. If I buy a dog, he's mine to care for and make decisions for- I don't want anyone else deciding what's best for him.
> 
> Part of the reason a lot of people get dogs is to have an nonjudgmental friend because they have trouble getting along with people sometimes. Those type of people aren't likely to want to go through a judgmental rescue review of their whole lives and an interview process where they have to impress people to get said dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in that situation, a rescue was the right call for that dog. I'm not saying rescues shouldn't exist, or dogs should never be referred to them.
> 
> I'm just saying in a situation here like this craiglist posting, where there is this presumably healthy well-mannered suburban pet dog being offered, that might be perfect for someone who could take her tomorrow. A rescue might just be getting in the way there. It's not the same as rehabilitating a sickly unsocialized puppy mill momma, which the average guy or gal looking to adopt a dog might not be able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in this case (The ad the thread is about), the cost of the dog was free, so no one is buying beer with the proceeds.  Though, personally, I like beer, and if the folks bought beer with the fee I paid for my puppy years ago, good for them. Doesn't bother me. Though, they didn't seem like the type of folks who'd want $300 worth of beer.  The seemed like a very nice high-class family- really nice neighborhood, seemed to really love their dogs, etc..


I think what you are failing to see here is Rescue is the less expensive alternative to buying a puppy from a reputable breeder. And it's part of a solution to a problem--not adding to the problem by buying from folks that get a couple of goldens and breed them to make money without caring about bettering the breed and trying to improve on the breed. My comment about someone taking the $300 to buy beer was in response to supporting backyard breeders in general, not this particular dog. 

Yes, some folks are looking for a companion dog on Craigslist. But my other concern is some folks see a cute puppy or a pretty dog without researching the breed and end up regretting their decision later and ultimately the dog pays for it again, by either ending up pushed around from home to home again or worse, in a shelter and then possibly dead because no one wanted it. And believe me, it happens. It happened to two PB goldens we were going to pick up from a shelter the very next morning--and they were euthanized within an HOUR from the time the conversation took place when my rescue committed to them. I think good homes from Craigslist can be found--but I believe most of the time, rescue is safer for any dog than just placing it with any Joe Blow off of CL. 

Yes, I agree our rescues fees are reasonable, especially when the money going out doesn't nearly cover fees coming in--but with all due respect, if the person can't afford the fee plus expenses of bowls/food/leash, etc--now is probably not the time to take in a dog, period. I wouldn't spend my last $500 on a dog and supplies if that is all I had because we all know things happen and getting the dog is just the tip of the money spending when it comes to owning a pet. 

I can pretty much guarantee that rescues have (what some may consider ridiculous) rules in place because of trial and error. When I worked in horse rescue, we had a rule that NO barbed wire was allowed--and that was a rule we did not stray from because while any fence can hurt a horse, the most severe injuries we had seen were from barbed wire. With that said, our rescue prefers adopters to have fenced in yards, but it's not a deal breaker. However, if you want "Buddy" and he must have a fenced in yard (because he is a bolter, for example) and you don't have one--you won't be considered for Buddy. It's not about offending you--it's about ensuring we are doing right by the dog. 

I will never understand how a rescue can 'get in the way'. Rescues work hard to educate/save/rehab and better the situation for goldens in need. In my opinion, rescue will always be the best answer for any dog needing a home because it's so much more than the first person to speak up gets the dog. I just talked to a lady the other week that had multiple goldens to rehome that she placed on CL. She wasn't interested in letting rescue take them--because she was more interested in the money she could make selling them. Oh, except for the 9 year old, unspayed very dog aggressive bitch she had. She was more than happy to let me have her. So you tell me how the first one with the money can truly be the best option for the DOG. 

Not every owner is you or me--or anyone on this board. And the perspective I'm coming from is several angles--not just if *I* was the one looking for a dog. 

And I believe this is where we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

duplicate post


----------



## Capt Jack

Outwest please start a new thread tomarrow when you find something out.I'll be watching & hoping for the best message me if you don't see a response so I'll know the news.


----------



## GoldenMum

OutWest said:


> Well I'm an idiot, but I just texted Eduardo saying I'm interested. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> She sounds like she'd be a good fit for playmate for Tucker.
> 
> Before I saw the thread I had NO PLANS to add another dog. So that's why I'm an idiot. :doh::doh::doh:


 
Add me to that idiot list....that's why I have 4 Goldens! I just a crazy old Golden lady!!!!

I so hope it works out for you and your family!!!


----------



## kwhit

Golden999 said:


> Some people have constitutional difficulty saving, and generally the poorer you are, the more aggravated that difficulty becomes, since one is scuffling enough month to pay for basic necessities and is leading a tough life where basic luxuries are extremely tempting.


We're talking dogs here not houses, (BTW...people have done it with houses, too). The money you spend monthly on your dog now was not an expense before you got the dog, right? So, you could have been saving that amount of money every month so you wouldn't have to buy from a BYB. Oh, wait...you don't mind buying from a BYB. If that's the case, why do you continually blame other people's actions and your lack of funds for your purchase choice? 

By the sound of it, you would have gone to a BYB anyway. So why harp on the price of well bred puppies and the _supposed_ limitations that rescues incorporate in their adoption process? IMO, you are a BYB supporter because of the convenience, not because of the money issue. You don't want to have to "qualify" for a puppy/dog. You want to slap your money on the table, grab your puppy and go. No questions asked.


----------



## OutWest

Capt Jack said:


> If your an idiot so am I & yes both my dogs are CL "rescues" & if you'd have met Sweetie the day I picked her up you could not have disputed the fact that she is a rescue.Jack was alot younger & had no problems but never would have had the life a Golden deserves.Good LUCK I hope it all works out.I"m so excited for you!!!I know exactly how you feel & how you'll feel when you bring her home tomarrow.It's only been two weeks & I still look at Sweetie & say "I can't believe my luck!!!"


Actually, your getting Sweetie, and Cathie's Gunner getting Honey, were what set me on this path! 

I have high hopes. I think it would be great for Tucker if it works out. Just want to be sure I'm not overwhelming Tess with large dogs...and me with a new, needy dependent in my unemployed state...


----------



## Lucky Penny

This is very exciting! Can not wait to find out how it goes on Saturday!


----------



## kwhit

OutWest said:


> Just want to be sure I'm not overwhelming Tess with large dogs...


But it might even work out better for her. The two larger dogs will play together leaving Tess her own space. Are you bringing her with you tomorrow?


----------



## OutWest

kwhit said:


> But it might even work out better for her. The two larger dogs will play together leaving Tess her own space. Are you bringing her with you tomorrow?


That's what I'm hoping--that it will be easier for her. And yes, she's definitely going tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OutWest said:


> Actually, your getting Sweetie, and Cathie's Gunner getting Honey, were what set me on this path!
> 
> I have high hopes. I think it would be great for Tucker if it works out. Just want to be sure I'm not overwhelming Tess with large dogs...and me with a new, needy dependent in my unemployed state...


I am very happy to read this, thrilled for you!

There has been so much sadness on this forum with too many Goldens going to the Rainbow Bridge, it's very heartwarming to read when someone has gotten a new Golden. 

Hope the meet goes well! Looking forward to hearing all about it, and seeing lots more pictures of this pretty girl.


----------



## kwhit

OutWest said:


> That's what I'm hoping--that it will be easier for her. And yes, she's definitely going tomorrow.


I hope so, too. One of my customers had a Lab and a Toy Poodle. The Lab was relentless in wanting the Poodle to play. It was okay for a few minutes, but the Poodle would always want to stop sooner than the Lab. So he rescued another Lab and it worked out that they left the Poodle alone. She would sometimes play with them, but when she wanted to quit she could without being harassed. 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I'm praying it all works out for all of you! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I sure hope it works out for you!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

kwhit said:


> I hope so, too. One of my customers had a Lab and a Toy Poodle. The Lab was relentless in wanting the Poodle to play. It was okay for a few minutes, but the Poodle would always want to stop sooner than the Lab. So he rescued another Lab and it worked out that they left the Poodle alone. She would sometimes play with them, but when she wanted to quit she could without being harassed.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!


I have a small jrt x....she chooses when she wants to play with my golden and lab. So it works out for all.


----------



## GoldenMum

Checking in for an update!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

GoldenMum said:


> Checking in for an update!


Me too, me too!!


----------



## OutWest

*Bella is home! check out her thread*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/121637-introducing-bella.html#post1826726


----------



## gonzalez070883

Iko


----------



## GOAussies

OutWest said:


> Well I'm an idiot, but I just texted Eduardo saying I'm interested. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> She sounds like she'd be a good fit for playmate for Tucker.
> 
> Before I saw the thread I had NO PLANS to add another dog. So that's why I'm an idiot. :doh::doh::doh:


Aww! Let us know how it goes for you.

BTW, I like the name Tucker.  Show us some pictures of him!


----------



## cwag

This thread was from 2012. I have not seen OutWest on here in years.


----------

